# Weber Kettle Grills



## megownm (Feb 20, 2021)

Never used a weber kettle and thinking about one so I don't have to fire up my Chargrill on my Lang every time I want to do a few burgers or dogs.  Looking for PORS/CONS of the 22 vs 26" Kettle.  Can you get all the accessories for the 26"?  I know there are a lot of different ones for the 22".

Thoughts?

 Cheers!


----------



## WiscoTim (Feb 20, 2021)

I've got a Weber 22.  Hard to beat it for burgers, sausages and steaks.  Don't really know much else other than you can cook a pretty fair amount of food for the amount of charcoal you burn.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 20, 2021)

The only con I can think of for a 26” is that it is more expensive. I love my 22” kettle. I have one of the copper colored ones. I’m cooking two fatties on it right now. There is nothing that compares to cooking with charcoal.  I highly recommend a kettle and if you are fine with the higher cost of a 26” model then go for it. I bet you won’t be disappointed.
G


----------



## poacherjoe (Feb 20, 2021)

I  have 2 - 22.5 inch Webers and a small Smokey Joe . Bought my first one 41 years ago and I like it way better than my gas grill. Only downside is the price of charcoal but when I find it on sale I stock up.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a 22" performer, use it all the time. My Weber spirit is covered and collecting dust


----------



## Cattoon (Feb 20, 2021)

I highly recommend getting a 22” . Depending on how many you plan on cooking for a Smokey joe may be your best choice. I think I’m going to get another Smokey joe and I have a 22” kettle.


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 20, 2021)

I agree.  I have the 22" too.  Haven't used it much but then again I have been doing things that belong on a stick burner.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 20, 2021)

I use my kettle more than my offset. It’s incredibly versatile. I absolutely love this thing. It’s my favorite cooker hands down.
G


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 20, 2021)

If you get a Weber kettle you will not be disappointed. It doesn't matter which model, they are all very good. Get the best one you can afford because it will be used a lot.  You may even end up selling the Char grill.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 20, 2021)

i have a 22" kettle that was a "kicked to the curb" meaning I got it free.  Well subjective free as I had to get new coal grate and cooking grate.  I use it all the time as much of my cooking is grilling and we like the flavor of charcoal.

I had a cheapo Brinkmann offset with a charcoal rack in the main chamber. 
After I picked up the kettle and a pellet grill, the cheapo went to the the curb.

If I had to only have 1 unit, it would be a 26" kettle.


----------



## FowlAntics (Feb 20, 2021)

I use my 22 once or twice a week; it’s a great cooker. There are more accessories for the 22 vs the 26. The only cons for the 26 would be less accessories, a little more charcoal usage and I’ve heard the legs are a bit spindly.  That said, if I hadn’t just recently made a custom table for my 22 I would own a 26 right now (I’ll still be getting one just not sure when).

Now,  if you like to cook your sides with your main protein on the grill, the 22 fills up real quick. That right there is my biggest complaint. I usually have to fire up a second grill or move things to the indoor oven on warm setting.

Lastly, how often do you see a used 26 for sale?  Granted they don’t sell as many as the 18s or 22s but I think that says something. People don’t let them go..


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2021)

I've had a small smokey Joe for years now. My first one rotted out a couple years ago. So I bought the "premium" one. Great little grill for tossing a few burgers or a couple steaks on.
A week or so ago. I purchased this bad boy.








22" Performer deluxe in green. Haven't used it yet. The weather has not been kind. But I'm very impressed with the quality of it. So far I've bought a rotisserie and sear grate for it. They're caught in a snowbank somewhere between NY and CA at the moment. I looked at the 26" models. But couldn't see the advantage of spending more. And as others have said. There isn't as much aftermarket goodies for it.


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2021)

I"ve had an 18 & 22 for years the 22" was old so I checked on the 26" no one has them in stock, so I bought a new 22". I have a Vortex that goes in either kettle, a Rotisserie for the 18 that has been modified to hold an Inkbird Probe. The 18 has an offset to keep the coal on one side.




__





						Improving indirect cooking on the 18.5 Weber Kettle
					

Thank You lamar for this idea, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254719/improving-indirect-cooking-on-the-22-5-weber#post_1650276  I used it yesterday to cook a prime Rib.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257171/prime-rib-its-whats-for-dinner#post_1653872  Here are some pics this is easy to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Richie


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2021)

Hey! A slow and sear on a budget! Darn fine idea!


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Hey! A slow and sear on a budget! Darn fine idea!


That works great, the Probe has to wait to spin some meat, my yard is all ice
Richie
That kettle looks great that you have


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks Richie. I'm going to borrow that inkbird idea. I really didn't want to buy a meater.


----------



## megownm (Feb 21, 2021)

So on a 22" what is the max y'all can get on it?  How about anyone with the
 26"---same question?  I'm not looking to smoke anything on it I have the 36H & 48D Langs for that.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2021)

Depends on how/where you place the charcoal. You can go low and slow. And all the way to sear.

Fire Configurations | Charcoal | Weber Grills


----------



## Chasdev (Feb 21, 2021)

I cook for two people and my Smokey Joe gets a workout, it IS the king of burgers and steaks!


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Richie. I'm going to borrow that inkbird idea. I really didn't want to buy a meater.


If you need the PDF file send me your email.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2021)

tropics said:


> If you need the PDF file send me your email.
> Richie


Thanks! I'll send you my e-mail right away.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 21, 2021)

megownm said:


> So on a 22" what is the max y'all can get on it? How about anyone with the
> 26"---same question? I'm not looking to smoke anything on it I have the 36H & 48D Langs for that.


The thread below made me get a 26 . 

 gmc2003
 shows them side by side . 




__





						It finally came...My roided kettle.
					

Well it was my birthday a little while back and I told my wife not to get me anything again. Did she listen no. Did she do good yes!!!. For about a year now I've been seaching CraigsList for a special kettle with no luck of course. I guess the misses was tired of my complaining that I couldn't...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



I have a 22 performer deluxe  . I use it to grill on , and use the 26 for smoking . You may be surprised at how much you start using the weber for smoking at times . 
They're both great grills . The performer is a 2006 . Still in great shape .


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 21, 2021)

Full spares on the 26 . You can get the same acc. for the 26 that they sell for the 22 . SNS , a roto or the large vortex .


----------



## megownm (Feb 21, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Full spares on the 26 . You can get the same acc. for the 26 that they sell for the 22 . SNS , a roto or the large vortex .
> View attachment 486029


That's what I was looking for..the anount of meat that you can get on the grills.  the 26" holds a lot...So I'd assume on a 22" I could get a 4# london broil  or 2 whole chicken or what 6 burgers?  Not all at the same time.....Just looking for the amount of food at one time.  I routinely do 2 whole chicken or 4 - 6 burgers or 1  ea. 4# london broil.    Thanx for the help fellas...I love my Langs but the Chargrill uses alot of lump coal as its rather large.


----------



## FowlAntics (Feb 21, 2021)

Here is a recent cook on my 22. It gets a little tight with sides..


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 21, 2021)

megownm said:


> I routinely do 2 whole chicken or 4 - 6 burgers or 1 ea. 4# london broil.


That should be no problem . Plenty of room for those amounts on either one . 
Head height for beer can style chicken can be tight on bigger birds on the 22. 

Here's an 8 lb. bird on the 22. 





Parts on the 22 . Just depends on how you set it up . 





Indirect on the 26


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Feb 21, 2021)

I use my 26" Weber more than my smoker. I had 22" for years and you would not believe how much more room you will have with the 26''. Big Fan of the Weber 26"


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 21, 2021)

Here is my 22” loaded with a full pack of Pterodactyl thighs over my vortex. You can pack a good amount of meat on one of these gems.






G


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 22, 2021)

My vote is for the 26". I have a 22" WSM that hasn't been used in a year. A 22" kettle thats used for mostly high heat Vortex cooks, and the 26" kettle which is used for most all things smoked or grilled. 

This is a shot of a 5 pound meatloaf, a 5 pound shoulder and 20 pork shots all on the 26er with the SnS. 







...and here's a shot 2.75 pound Tri-tip feeling kinda lonely







finally a shot of a my sliders cooking on the kettle. Thats a bacon weave and rolled out burger. Both are the size of a gallon zip lock freezer bag. Their sitting in-between two charcoal baskets.







Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 22, 2021)

I got a 22in Kettle for myself for Christmas. I love cooking on it. 
Jim


----------



## bill1 (Feb 22, 2021)

I've had a 22" for 40 years.  Black porcelain never wears out.  Still the original grates.  Never covered it.  Only mods have been slotting the leg holders, so a hose clamp holds the legs securely, and adding an extension for a rotisserie.  I wheel it up to an outdoor outlet to plug in an electric starter (alas they don't last as long as the Weber) and I'm set in 10 mins.  Got a "chimney" for the remote campouts of my younger years.  
About 7 years I converted to lump over Kingsford and never looked back.  I 've always put hot coals in a covered steel can and re-use them.  Clean up is easy.   I shape a 2' square piece of metal mesh  for various charcoal shapes.  
I have 4 other cookers I dearly love, and use more often, but if I could only have one, I'd probably choose the Weber.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 24, 2021)

bill1 said:


> ... Only mods have been slotting the leg holders, so a hose clamp holds the legs securely...



I drilled mine and through bolted....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 25, 2021)

I got a rotisserie for mine. Aftermarket and around 70.00 less then the weber one. Great quality.


----------



## JCAP (Feb 25, 2021)

I love my 22. I also love the SNS 22in kettle. But I've noticed that I'm wanting more real estate on them, so I would probably recommend a 26. But you won't regret either purchase!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 25, 2021)

I love my 22” kettle. Have ribs smoking in them now. I use it to smoke and grill all the time. It’s a great grill and the possibilities are endless. Got a pizza kit for mine and it’s easy to make pizzas, smoke anything, wings with a vortex, the lid is tall enough for beer can chicken. I’ll never not have a kettle. The 26” is..... huge compared to the 22” sounds crazy for only being 4” bigger. I don’t think I would use it but I’m not sure about you. Mine has survived everything from used 2-5 times a week, a salty air environment, freezing temps now, and even a minor auto accident haha. I don’t think you would be disappointed


----------

